# Aufbauthread Hannahs 20“ MTB (Poison)



## `Smubob´ (14. August 2018)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Kinderradsports 

Ich dachte mir, ich mache mal einen Thread für dieses Projekt auf, auch wenn ich im Prinzip nichts spektakuläres geplant habe, wie selbst gebaute Naben oder sonstige wilden Custom-Umbauten 

Meine Große (wird im November 5) ist aktuell auf einem technisch fast originalen Earlyrider Belter 16 unterwegs. Damit kommt sie super zurecht und das passt ihr auch noch eine Weile, das neue Rad wird also vermutlich erst ab dem nächsten Frühjahr zum Einsatz kommen. Aber ich habe mich jetzt schon mal informiert und ein bisschen umgeschaut, man kann ja durchaus rechtzeitig anfangen, nach Schnäppchen Ausschau zu halten. Dabei kam ich recht schnell auf den Gedanken, dass ich gerne selbst was aufbauen würde, da die meisten Komplettbikes zu viele Kleinigkeiten hatten, die mich gestört haben (und die ich dann kostenaufwändig ausgetauscht hätte) oder mir zu teuer waren. Außerdem gibt mein Teilelager im Keller noch einiges her, nicht zuletzt, weil ich eh mein Asphalt-MTB schlachten wollte, an dem einige brauchbare Teile verbaut sind. Das Belter Trail 20 fände ich auch ganz nett, aber nach Trail Runner 14 und Belter Trail 16 war es mal an der Zeit für etwas anderes, zumal mir am 20“ Belter auch nicht alles 100% gefällt und es dafür dann eigentlich zu teuer ist. Jaja... und wie der Zufall so wollte, konnte ich bei einem Rahmen, der vor Kurzem bei eBay drin war die Finger nicht vom Bieten-Button lassen  und so habe ich für 38€ diesen Rahmen gekauft:





Im Gegensatz zu den dick aufgetragenen Sprüchen des Verkäufers („sehr leicht“, „sackteuer“) fand ich das Ergebnis auf der Waage relativ enttäuschend. Aber mit 1559g auch nicht so schwer, dass ich das Teil direkt wieder abgestoßen hätte, zumal die Verarbeitung 1a ist. Die super hässliche Aufschrift ist mittlerweile ab, ob ich da noch etwas Neues mache, weiß ich noch nicht, aber Ideen hab ich schon ein paar 

Nun mal zu meiner aktuellen Planung, die im Laufe der letzten Wochen schon etwas gereift ist...

*Vorhandene Teile*:

*Schaltung*: Sram X7 short cage & X7 Trigger; alternativ: Sram X0 medium cage & X0 Trigger - alles 9-fach.
Das X0 ist halt 49g leichter aber eigentlich würde das short cage locker reichen und das würde ich bei den kleinen Laufrädern auch lieber verbauen. Mal schauen, ob ich evtl. den kurzen Käfig am X0 montieren kann und wo das dann gewichtstechnisch rauskommt. Wenn jemand ne Vorlage für einen X0 short cage zum Fräsen aus einer CFK Platte hat, bitte gerne melden 

*Kassette*: habe ich noch eine nagelneue XT, aber ich werde wohl eher etwas basteln, wie ich es eine Weile an meinem „Dirtbike“ hatte -> Reduktion auf 6 Gänge und Kassette aus Einzelritzeln selbst zusammengestellt. Reicht völlig aus, bis 28 Zähne kommt man da auch, es ist notfalls schnell wieder angepasst und es ist auch ~70g leichter. Nur einen günstigen, leichten Ausgleichsspacer muss ich noch suchen - falls da jemand was weiß, auch gerne melden!
Ein leichtes 32er Alu-Kettenblatt und eine neue Kette habe ich auch noch.

*Bremsen*: Avid Single Digit 5 & Avid FR-5 Hebel
Geht natürlich leichter, aber nur mit (meiner Meinung nach) unsinnig großem finanziellen Aufwand. Die Hebel funktionieren am Rad des fast gleichaltrigen Sohns eines Freundes prima.
Der Rahmen hat zwar eine Disc-Aufnahme, aber das ist für mich am 20“er aus verschiedenen Gründen kein Thema.

*Cockpit*: Syntace Superforce 45mm mit 1“ Klemmung. Als Lenker wird wohl erstmal mein alter Azonic World Force mit 1“ Rise passend gekürzt. Was sonst noch mit 1“ Klemmung im Keller rumliegt ist mir zu schwer. Ich habe auch noch einen sehr leichten Race Face Next SL in 61cm Breite, aber der hat deutlich mehr Rise und wird wohl erst zum Einsatz kommen, wenn mal eine Größenanpassung nötig wird.

*Sattel/Stütze*: Velo BMX Sattel, der bisher am „Dirtbike“ war. Der ist mit knapp 200g recht leicht und die Größe sowie Form passen super zum Kinderpopo. Habe mit dem Earlyrider verglichen - Form/Größe fast identisch, aber die Polsterung ist sogar etwas komfortabler. Der hat an den Rails etwas Rost angesetzt und wird demnächst wieder hübsch gemacht. Als Stütze kommt eine Thomson Elite zum Einsatz, die ich sehr günstig gebraucht bekommen habe. Die hat einen Klemmschaden (keine Ahnung, mit wieviel kNm der Vorbesitzer die festgeknallt hat) was nicht stört, da sie eh etwa dort abgeschnitten wird. Bei der müssen die Schrauben und Tonnenmuttern auch etwas von Oxid befreit werden.



 



*Weiteres Kleinzeug*: Mounty Special Lite-Axles, Carbon Aheadcap mit Titan-Schraube, Carbon Spacer etc.


*Neuteile*:

*Gabel*: aktueller Plan: Kania Frog Alu. Eine bezahlbare Carbon Gabel mit V-Brake Sockeln habe ich bisher nicht gefunden, das Gewicht der Alu Gabel geht mit 560g (Herstellerangabe) auch in Ordnung, finde ich. Falls da jemand einen guten anderen Tipp hat, bitte bescheid sagen.

*Steuersatz*: Mortop HI65 (ZS 44). Leicht, schön und günstig bekommen. Durchgängig 1 1/8“ will anscheinend keiner mehr 

*Laufräder*: da habe ich lange nach günstigen Lösungen für Selbstbau gesucht, aber was an Naben günstig ist, gibt’s nur in 32/36 Loch und das macht an so einem Rad keinen Sinn und ist nur unnötig schwer. Der LRS wäre dann fast so schwer geworden wie der an meinem Freerider  Also habe ich letztendlich Novatec Superlight Rennrad Naben in 20/24 Loch genommen. Dazu die passenden HJC DP18S Felgen, Sapim Laser Speichen und Alu Nippel. Das kommt bei ziemlich genau 1200g raus und bleibt noch unter 200€, damit bin ich sehr zufrieden, zumal das ja einer der wichtigsten Brocken ist, der eben kein Brocken sein sollte.

*Reifen*: Schwalbe Little Joe 20 x 2.0. Die streuen mit 468/469g leider etwas nach oben, aber ich hatte keine Lust, da jetzt zig Exemplare zu bestellen, um etwas leichtere zu bekommen.

*Schläuche*: Kenda Superlight AV. Mit 112/114g in Ordnung. Ob man die Felgen evtl. auch tubeless fahren kann, muss ich mir mal anschauen...

*Kurbel*: aktueller Plan: Kania Rotor BCD 104 1-fach 127mm. Eine Kurbel mit vernietetem Kettenblatt wäre wohl leichter, aber das gefällt mir nicht. Andere Optionen (Custom gekürzte HT2/GXP Kurbeln oder VPACE) sind mir zu teuer und u. U. auch nicht leichter.

*Innenlager*: Token Vierkant BSA 68/107,5mm. Das sieht fast zu gut aus, um es unsichtbar im Rahmen zu verstecken...

*Griffe*: ESI Racers Edge (werden gekürzt auf ~105mm). Die sind schön weich und vom Durchmesser her für Kinderhände ok.

*Pedale*: XLC PD-M04. Leicht (240g), günstig (12€) und der Grip sollte ausreichen.

Hier mal meine aktuelle Teileliste:





Bis auf Kurbel und Gabel liegt mittlerweile alles schon im Keller. Aber falls jemand zu vorhandenen oder schon gekauften Teilen gute Alternativen weiß oder sonst irgendwelche Verbesserungsvorschläge hat, lasst es mich wissen!


----------



## Linipupini (14. August 2018)

Ein Poison 20" Aufbau, endlich mal wieder.
Seltsam wo da immer noch Rahmen auftauchen!
Alles gut überlegt von dir, weitermachen und Bilder zeigen.
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (14. August 2018)

Ach, ein Poison Rahmen ist das? Ich hatte mir die Finger wundgegoogelt, was das genau für ein Teil ist, aber nix rausgefunden. Dachte mir aber schon, dass das 08/15 Taiwan ist - was ja nichts schlechtes ist. Der Rahmen ist halt grad mal um die 100g leichter als der Hardtail Rahmen meiner Frau  deshalb war ich etwas enttäuscht, aber ich habe auch kein wirkliches Gefühl dafür, was bei den kleinen Rahmen leicht ist und was nicht. Die ganzen schweren Teile (Steuerrohr, Tretlagergehäuse, Ausfallenden etc.) sind ja identisch wie bei den großen Rahmen, nur die Rohre sind an der leichtesten Stelle etwas kürzer. Sub 8 am Ende war für mich jetzt erstmal ok. Ist halt schon etwas mehr dran als beim 16“ Belter ohne Schaltung mit 5,7kg.
Ich hoffe, das „endlich mal wieder“ war nicht ironisch gemeint 
Ach ja, der Vorbesitzer hatte den vor Jahren für seinen Sohn neu gekauft und wohl verpennt, ihn rechtzeitig aufzubauen, bevor der schon ein 24“ fahren konnte, oder so. Deshalb die lange Zeit in der Versenkung.

Bilder werde ich machen. Einige auf der Waage gibt’s schon, aber da achte ich immer nur drauf, dass man alles erkennen kann, nicht, dass sie herzeigbar sind  Ich werde wohl mal ein paar Sammelbilder (Antrieb, Bremsen, Laufräder...) machen, damit man alle Teile mal sieht. Dann geht’s als nächstes mal ans Reinigen und Aufarbeiten der gebrauchten Teile, danach ans Speichen knoten - auf letzteres freue ich mich schon wie Bolle


----------



## ccpirat (14. August 2018)

Carbongabel gibt es von Kubikes, für 145,-


----------



## Surtre (14. August 2018)

Passen die Reifen in den Rahmen? @Linipupini Waren die Disc-Rahmen nicht zu schmal an der Stelle?


----------



## DerFrieda (14. August 2018)

Surtre schrieb:


> Passen die Reifen in den Rahmen? @Linipupini Waren die Disc-Rahmen nicht zu schmal an der Stelle?



Das ist ein berechtigter Einwand.
Die Litle Joe in 20x2,0 passen nicht ohne weiteres. Habe ich auch nachbearbeiten müssen und selbst dann ist es echt super super eng!

Die MowJoe in 20x1,85 passen besser!


----------



## Linipupini (14. August 2018)

In der Tat sind die Rahmen mit Disc Aufnahme für 2.0 oder 2.1 super schmal an den Unterzügen! Mit ein wenig "Bearbeitung" klappt das aber.
Bisher habe ich erst ein Rahmen in der only V- Brake Ausführung aufgebaut und auch gesehen. Da war dazwischen gemessene 70mm Platz für die Reifenbreite!
Keine Carbongabel verbauen! Frog reicht allemal aus und kostet ein Drittel, passt auch schöner.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. August 2018)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Carbongabel gibt es von Kubikes, für 145,-





Linipupini schrieb:


> Keine Carbongabel verbauen! Frog reicht allemal aus und kostet ein Drittel, passt auch schöner.


Ja, die kenne ich, kostet 149,90 um genau zu sein. Das geht für mich über „bezahlbar“ hinaus bei so einem Rad. 70-80€ für etwas passendes bei Ali hätte ich noch ausgegeben. Es ist letztendlich einfach nur ein Fahrrad, das ab und zu in den Wald ausgeführt wird und dabei Spaß machen soll. Hannah wird in absehbarer Zeit keine Rennen fahren und ich habe nicht vor, dass mein Konto schneller leicht wird als das Rad 




Surtre schrieb:


> Passen die Reifen in den Rahmen? @Linipupini Waren die Disc-Rahmen nicht zu schmal an der Stelle?


Puh... Danke für den Einwand. Ich gehe nachher gleich mal in den Keller und messe nach. Oder ich ziehe direkt mal einen Reifen auf eine Felge.




DerFrieda schrieb:


> Das ist ein berechtigter Einwand.
> Die Litle Joe in 20x2,0 passen nicht ohne weiteres. Habe ich auch nachbearbeiten müssen und selbst dann ist es echt super super eng!
> 
> Die MowJoe in 20x1,85 passen besser!


Nachbearbeiten...? Rahmen erhitzen und „sanft“ auseinanderbiegen? Also ich habe eigentlich nicht vor, wegen der Reifen am Rahmen rumzupfuschen, da nehme ich lieber andere. Die dürften noch im Zeitrahmen liegen, dass ich sie problemlos zurückschicken kann.
Der Mow Joe ist ja quasi der gleich Reifen wie der Little Joe, wenn ich das richtig sehe? Nur eben ne halbe Nummer kleiner. Aber gibt’s den überhaupt noch irgendwo? Ansonsten würde ich wohl eher den Black Jack nehmen, auf dem fährt sie aktuell auch gut.


----------



## MrBrightside (14. August 2018)

Kannst ja mal am fertigen Laufrad einen aufziehen und testen. Den unbenutzten ggf. dann zurücksenden.

Der Rahmen sieht übrigens ziemlich massiv aus, denk der wär auch für harten Einsatz geeignet.


----------



## DerFrieda (14. August 2018)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nachbearbeiten...? Rahmen erhitzen und „sanft“ auseinanderbiegen? Also ich habe eigentlich nicht vor, wegen der Reifen am Rahmen rumzupfuschen, da nehme ich lieber andere. Die dürften noch im Zeitrahmen liegen, dass ich sie problemlos zurückschicken kann.
> Der Mow Joe ist ja quasi der gleich Reifen wie der Little Joe, wenn ich das richtig sehe? Nur eben ne halbe Nummer kleiner. Aber gibt’s den überhaupt noch irgendwo? Ansonsten würde ich wohl eher den Black Jack nehmen, auf dem fährt sie aktuell auch gut.





Ahhhhh, nicht am Rahmen löten oder irgendwas biegen.....
Ich hab die seitlichen Stollen gekürzt, in 2 Sitzungen um nicht gleich zu viel ab zuschneiden. Das reichte aus.

Wenn mir einer vor einem Jahr erzählt hätte er schnitzt an Fahrradfahren rum den hätte ich für unzurechnungsfähig erklärt......

Jetzt hab ich es selber schon gemacht....wie die Zeiten sich ändern.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. August 2018)

Habe gerade mal nachgemessen... knapp 60mm Platz, wo die breiteste Stelle des Reifens sein sollte. Das könnte sich sogar ausgehen 



MrBrightside schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal am fertigen Laufrad einen aufziehen und testen. Den unbenutzten ggf. dann zurücksenden.
> 
> Der Rahmen sieht übrigens ziemlich massiv aus, denk der wär auch für harten Einsatz geeignet.


Ein fertiges Laufrad gibt es halt noch nicht. Dann müsste ich das doch mal als nächstes machen, damit ich das sicher ausschließen kann. Das wollte ich eigentlich noch etwas hinauszögern, da das Rad ja eh noch ne halbe Nummer zu groß ist. Ist ja sch***, wenn das Rad schon fertig ist, aber niemand was damit anfangen kann 

Das mit dem Zurückschicken ist übrigens so ne Sache...! Ich habe die bei Hibike bestellt, da kann man 30 Tage lang kostenlos Sachen zurückschicken - wenn der Bestellwert durch die Retoure nicht unter 100€ fällt, tut er bei mir aber, wenn ich beide zurückschicke  Wenn ich das verlängerte Rückgaberecht von 100 Tagen ausnutzen will, kostet der Rückversand 4,90€ - so viel wie die Versandkosten, die mir nachbelastet würden. Also falls ich beide zurückgeben würde, wäre es egal, dann hätte ich noch Zeit. Falls ich nur einen zurückgeben würde, würde das innerhalb der 30 Tage kostenlos gehen (noch 2 Wochen Zeit). Also nächster Schritt dann doch mal das hintere Laufrad aufbauen...

Und ja, der Rahmen sient echt ziemlich massiv aus. Wenn die Laufräder nicht so leicht wären, würde ich das Teil glatt mal einem Flatdrop-Test unterziehen 




DerFrieda schrieb:


> Ahhhhh, nicht am Rahmen löten oder irgendwas biegen.....
> Ich hab die seitlichen Stollen gekürzt, in 2 Sitzungen um nicht gleich zu viel ab zuschneiden. Das reichte aus.
> 
> Wenn mir einer vor einem Jahr erzählt hätte er schnitzt an Fahrradfahren rum den hätte ich für unzurechnungsfähig erklärt......
> ...


Ok, das beruhigt mich 
So absurd finde ich das mit dem Reifen schnitzen gar nicht. Bin ein bisschen ein Gummifetischist, oder treffender gesagt, ich probiere gerne mal mit verschiedenen Reifen herum. Da sind solche Dinge auch schon mal durch mein wirres Hirn gegeistert 

Ich wollte gerade mal noch schnell bei Kania anrufen und nach der Reifenfreiheit der Gabel fragen, die haben aber wohl schon den Hammer fallengelassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (14. August 2018)

Das wird seeehr eng. Sieht wohl so aus, als würden tatsächlich die Schulterstollen schleifen. Wenn ich der Sache mit dem Cutter Herr werde, würde ich bei den Reifen bleiben. Wie der Zufall will, bestellt meine Frau gerade was im Hibike SSV, da bestelle ich mal die Black Jack 1.9 mit und schaue mir an, wie die passen 


*EDIT*: achja, weiß jemand, wo man noch schicke Kurbelschrauben aus Alu für Vierkant-Kurbeln bekommt? Das war ja mal eins der absoluten Standard-Tuningteile, aber mittlerweile sind die total vom Markt verschwunden


----------



## Surtre (14. August 2018)

Ich kann zum Beschneiden der Stollen einen abgewinkelten Kabelbinderseitenschneider empfehlen. Ich kenne da eine Gabel, die zu schmal war.


----------



## kc85 (14. August 2018)

Google z.B. mal nach Tiso oder MSC Kurbelschraube. Da sollte man fündig werden.

kc85


----------



## ccpirat (14. August 2018)

Die Schrauben kriegt man noch ohne Problem.

z.B. AliExpress, R2bike, fantic26...


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. August 2018)

Surtre schrieb:


> Ich kann zum Beschneiden der Stollen einen abgewinkelten Kabelbinderseitenschneider empfehlen. Ich kenne da eine Gabel, die zu schmal war.


Ich wäre da jetzt mit einem scharfen Cutter rangegangen. Das was du meinst ist dann schon fast ähnlich wie eine professionelle Reifenbeschneidezange, gibt’s ja tatsächlich (afaik von Schwalbe) zu kaufen...




kc85 schrieb:


> Google z.B. mal nach Tiso oder MSC Kurbelschraube. Da sollte man fündig werden.


Ah, danke dir  Da hatte ich wohl mit den falschen Schlagworten gesucht.




ccpirat schrieb:


> Die Schrauben kriegt man noch ohne Problem.
> 
> z.B. AliExpress, R2bike, fantic26...


Ich hatte nur (offensichtlich falsch) gegoogelt und in den Shops geschaut, wo ich normal meinen Kram bestelle (Hibike, BC, BMO, Tuning Bikes...), die haben alle nix derart mehr im Programm.


PS: Gabel und Kurbel sind bestellt


----------



## timor1975 (16. August 2018)

Welche Länge hat die Kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (16. August 2018)

timor1975 schrieb:


> Welche Länge hat die Kurbel?


127mm. Sollte dann passen, wenn sie auf das 20“ Rad umsteigt. Die vom 16“ Earlyrider haben 105mm, wenn ich mich nicht irre, und da sieht man schon, dass die bald zu kurz sind.


Ich habe gestern schnell mal ein paar Fotos von den Laufradteilen gemacht:



 

 





Ich habe mir auch den 2.0er Reifen auf der Felge nochmal angeschaut und ich finde, dass der arg „rund“ ist. Der bräuchte wohl eine breitere Felge. Ein weiteres Argument dafür, die vielleicht doch eher wieder zurückzuschicken.


----------



## Roelof (16. August 2018)

127 ist recht lang, da kommen die Kurbelarme je nach Gabel sehr weit runter.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. August 2018)

Roelof schrieb:


> 127 ist recht lang, da kommen die Kurbelarme je nach Gabel sehr weit runter.


Die KUbikes MTBs haben in der S Version (ab 4 Jahre / 105cm Körpergröße) 114mm Kurbeln und in der L Version (ab 5 Jahre / 110cm) 127mm. Ich habe mich da eher am L orientiert, da meine „Kleine“ für ihr Alter sehr lang ist (wird im November 5 und ist jetzt schon 115cm groß) und auch echt lange Beine hat. Zudem lasse ich meine Kinder lieber etwas länger auf dem kleineren Rad fahren, damit sie erst auf das größere Rad umsteigen, wenn sie es auch wirklich beherrschen können. Daher dachte ich, dass das passen sollte. An das was du gerade ansprichst habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht. Da bleibt mir wohl nur ausprobieren übrig, denn die Bestellung ist heute schon in den Versand gegangen...


----------



## kc85 (16. August 2018)

Wir hatten am 20er auch die 114er. Das passte bis zum Schluss super.

kc85


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. August 2018)

kc85 schrieb:


> Wir hatten am 20er auch die 114er. Das passte bis zum Schluss super.


Die Kurbel, die ich jetzt bestellt habe, gibt es leider nicht kürzer als 127. Bei der fand ich halt gut, dass man ein klassisches Kettenblatt mit 104er Lochkreis montieren kann und das nicht fest vernietet ist. Welche Kurbel habt ihr verwendet?


----------



## kc85 (17. August 2018)

Die Frog-Kurbel von www.kaniabikes.de. Mit 32er Blatt in der "Leichtversion".

kc85


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. August 2018)

Gut, die wäre ja vom Preis her auch ok, Gewicht sogar besser. Nur das mit dem fixen Kettenblatt, was mich etwas stört, aber das ist ja mehr Kosmetik und auch eigentlich nur in meinem Kopf.  Dafür wäre damit auch das Problem mit der Kettenführung wohl gegessen. Welche Kette hast du da benutzt? Ich will ja 9-fach Ritzel nehmen und bei der Kurbel steht für 6-8 fach, nicht dass die 9-fach Kette dann nicht richtig auf die Zähne des Kettenblatts flutscht...


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (18. August 2018)

Hallöchen,
super Projekt freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder. Wir haben auch genau diesen Rahmen für unser Junior Projekt genommen.
Nochmal kurz zurück zu den Reifen. Bei uns haben die Moe Joe,s 20x 1,85 ca. rechts links 4mm Luft zum Rahmen. 
Anbei paar Bilder. 

 

Falls Interesse findest Du auch unseren 20" Zoll Ethanol/  Poison Aufbau unter folgenden Link: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/black-or-white-poison-ethanol-20-aufbau.865047/

Weiter viel Erfolg 
Grüße 
Toby


----------



## kc85 (18. August 2018)

Die Frog-Kurbel funktioniert auch mit 9-fach-Ketten.

Ansonsten: Nieten ausbohren, ggf. inneren Kunstoffring entsorgen (dann passt u.U. ein kürzeres Innenlager) und den äußeren wieder mit ein paar bunten Schrauben befestigen. Fertig ist die Design-Kurbel. Meiner Tochter hat das gefallen.

kc85


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. August 2018)

Tobi-Wan Kenobi schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> super Projekt freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder. Wir haben auch genau diesen Rahmen für unser Junior Projekt genommen.
> Nochmal kurz zurück zu den Reifen. Bei uns haben die Moe Joe,s 20x 1,85 ca. rechts links 4mm Luft zum Rahmen.
> Anbei paar Bilder.
> ...


Die Aufbaustory habe ich mir direkt mal durchgelesen, schöner Aufbau! 

Ich habe auch direkt ein paar Fragen:
- Wo hast du die Mow Joe her? Ich hab die leider nirgends gefunden. Das ist doch ein altes Modell, oder? Eine Joe-Kombi mit vorne Little, hinten Mow wäre ja auch ganz cool und plug & play.
- Die Kurbel ist eine Propain in 115mm Länge, richtig? Was wiegt die denn?




kc85 schrieb:


> Die Frog-Kurbel funktioniert auch mit 9-fach-Ketten.
> 
> Ansonsten: Nieten ausbohren, ggf. inneren Kunstoffring entsorgen (dann passt u.U. ein kürzeres Innenlager) und den äußeren wieder mit ein paar bunten Schrauben befestigen. Fertig ist die Design-Kurbel. Meiner Tochter hat das gefallen.


Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, so konnte man der Kurbel die billige Optik etwas austreiben  Die Option wäre tatsächlich runde 70g leichter bei etwa gleichem finanziellen Aufwand (und ich könnte das 32er Alu Blatt noch verkaufen). Da kann ich die andere wohl direkt wieder zurückschicken, wenn sie am Montag ankommt 
Weist du zufällig noch, welches Schraubenmaß du nach dem Ausbohren für die Befestigung verwendet hast? Ich will eh noch ein paar Aluschrauben bei Jäger bestellen, dann könnte ich da direkt mal schauen...


Mal noch ein paar allgemeine Fragen zu dem Thema in die Runde:

Wie sieht das denn mit dem Q-Faktor aus - gibt es da bestimmte Werte, die je Größe empfehlenswert sind, oder generell einfach so klein wie möglich? Mir ist bei den VPACE Kurbeln aufgefallen, dass das Maß genauso groß ist, wie bei Erwachsenenkurbeln.
Funktioniert das bei den Kids ohne Kettenführung?  Da in meinem bisherigen Plan ein Schaltwerk ohne Käfigdämpfung und ein Kettenblatt ohne N/W stehen, hätte ich zur Sicherheit lieber eine kleine obere Führung verbaut. (Wer ein mal wegen komplett runtergefallener Kette beim Pedalieren im Stehen abgeflogen ist, weiß wieso...!) Was meint ihr? Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?
Weiß jemand eine Möglichkeit, Teile aus CFK Platten sägen/fräsen zu lassen? (Wenn möglich bezahlbar ) Die Kuka Zeiten sind ja leider lange vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (19. August 2018)

Ich glaube, ich habe da M4-Schrauben verbaut. Aber beschwören würde ich es nicht. 

Kettenführung am 20er haben wir nicht gebraucht. Die Kette ist in all den Jahren nicht einmal runtergefallen. Und da war auch nur ein RD-M760 im Einsatz.

Beim Q-Faktor würde ich so klein wie möglich bauen, also Innenlager so kurz wie möglich, bei vertretbarer Kettenlinie.

kc85


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. August 2018)

Ok, dann warte ich das besser ab. Ich bin eh immer noch unschlüssig, ob ich die Kurbel wirklich zurückschicken soll  Eigentlich ist mir das mit dem wechselbaren Kettenblatt sympathischer und ich bin mir auch recht sicher, dass die Kurbel von der Länge her i. O. ist - falls das Tretlager nicht zu tief dafür ist. Eine Möglichkeit zum anpassen der Kettenlinie hätte ich dann auch.

Ihr hattet ja dann auch zwei Schutzringe um das Kettenblatt (oder nur noch den äußeren?), das hindert die Kette ja auch deutlich am Abspringen. Da der Rahmen ja weder ISCG noch HDM noch S3/E-Type hat, bliebe mir für eine Führung nur Tretlagerklemmung, das mag ich bei Vierkant-Lagern ganz und gar nicht, oder Schellenbefestigung am Sitzrohr. Da ich Brand Ambassador bei 77designz bin, würde ich natürlich (wenn überhaupt) gerne eine Freesolo Führung verwenden, die ist ja auch schön leicht. Da gibt es im Moment aber leider noch nichts fertiges für diese beiden Möglichkeiten, aber evtl. könnte ich einen Prototypen für mein Projekt bekommen 

Ich habe das Tretlager jetzt mal in 107,5 Breite bestellt, mal schauen, ob das passt...


Heute sind übrigens Gabel und Kurbel angekommen. Letztere habe ich mal noch eingepackt gelassen, bis ich mich entschieden habe. Die Gabel habe ich mal in rot bestellt, da es keine Farbe gab, die mir 100%ig zugesagt hätte. Eigentlich hatte ich geplant, die Gabel entweder zu entlacken und raw klar zu lackieren oder zu polieren oder sie schwarz zu lackieren. Aber eigentlich gefällt mir das so ziemlich gut (bis auf der Frosch-Klecks), richtig schön knallig  Zu den ESI Griffen passt das Rot wunderbar, nur mit dem dunkleren Elox-Rot der Sattelklemme, was das gleiche wie das der Speichennippel ist, beißt es sich total. Entweder müsste ich die Sattelklemme abbeizen (etwas Natriumhydroxid sollte ich noch im Keller haben) und andere Nippel verwenden (schwarz und orange müsste ich noch da haben) oder eben doch die Gabel wie geplant blank oder schwarz machen  Deine Signatur passt da gerade ziemlich gut @kc85


----------



## kc85 (20. August 2018)

Ich würde die Gabel schwarz machen. Das betont optisch den Rahmen.

kc85


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. August 2018)

Wäre auch der einfachste Weg - nur anschleifen, lackieren, fertig. Mit den rot eloxierten Teilen wäre dann auch alles prima. Und ich könnte die kleinen überflüssigen Ösen an den Ausfallenden entfernen, was sowas angeht bin ich ein bisschen penibel


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (21. August 2018)

Hallöchen,
sorry für die späte Rückmeldung. Bin jetzt erst nach Hause gekommen.
So in meiner Excelliste steht. Kurbel komplett mit Ritzel usw. und Innenlager 713g. Die Kurbel incl. Ritzel usw. aber ohne Innenlager lag bei ca. 580g. Ich glaube sogar die Kurbel bei VPAce ist sogar etwas leichter. Diese war damals aber nicht verfügbar in 120mm. 
Innenlager ist ein normales 73er was auf 68 mit Distanzscheiben montiert wird. In Summe vielleicht minimal schwerer wie  bei manch andere 4 Kant Variante, dafür aber wie ich finde sehr ansprechend. Die Kette ist bis jetzt auch noch nie abgesprungen und das bei dem alten 600er Schaltwerk .

Sprich hier mal die Jungs von Fernwegs an.
www.fernwegs.de => http://www.fernwegs.de/shop-onlines...laeuche-und-reifen/Schwalbe_schwalbe-mow-joe-
Ist zwar auch auf Anfrage aber vielleicht haben die hier noch Möglichkeiten. Ist zumindest noch registriert und war langezeit eine gute Quelle.
Unsere stehen leider nicht zum verkauf.


----------



## Surtre (21. August 2018)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Weiß jemand eine Möglichkeit, Teile aus CFK Platten sägen/fräsen zu lassen? (Wenn möglich bezahlbar ) Die Kuka Zeiten sind ja leider lange vorbei...


Ich habe hier
https://www.carbon2you.de/
schon oft fertigen lassen und war zufrieden.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. August 2018)

@Tobi-Wan Kenobi: habe dir schon per PN geantwortet. Danke für die Infos  Ich finde die 1st Ride und die VPACE super schick, aber da schreckt mich echt der Q-Faktor ab.
Vielleicht schenke ich mir das mit der Führung dann doch. Das N/W Profil am Kettenblatt tut ja nichts gegen das Abfallen der Kette im oberen Teil, das das ist, was mir eher Sorgen macht.

Den Shop habe ich mal angeschrieben, vielleicht habe ich ja Glück.




Surtre schrieb:


> Ich habe hier
> https://www.carbon2you.de/
> schon oft fertigen lassen und war zufrieden.


Danke für den Tipp, aber...


> 2007-2017 carbon fräsen lassen
> 
> Nach nunmehr 10 Jahren habe ich den Shopbetrieb eingestellt. Das Hauptgeschäft hat sich in dieser Zeit auf die CNC Teilefertigung verlagert. Viele Kunden haben festgestellt, dass CFK-Platten sich eben nicht mit üblichem Handwerkszeug bearbeiten lassen und haben die Fertigung hier beauftragt. Selbstverständlich können Sie aber weiterhin CFK Halbzeuge wie Platten, Rohre oder Stäbe über carbon2you beziehen.


----------



## Surtre (21. August 2018)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> , aber...


Der Verkauf von Halbzeugen wurde eingestellt, die Fertigung nach Auftrag läuft weiter.


----------



## kc85 (21. August 2018)

Der erste Satz auf der Seite ist etwas irreführend. Das sollte man mal anders formulieren. 

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. August 2018)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Den Shop habe ich mal angeschrieben, vielleicht habe ich ja Glück.


Ich habe soeben meine Bestellung aufgegeben  Nochmal einige Gramm gespart 




Surtre schrieb:


> Der Verkauf von Halbzeugen wurde eingestellt, die Fertigung nach Auftrag läuft weiter.


Achso! Das ist aber echt etwas mistverständlich formuliert  Dann muss ich mir mal anschauen, wie ich evtl. selbst entsprechende Dateien erstellen kann oder ob mir jemand, der das kann, sowas schnell machen kann...


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. August 2018)

Irgendwie komme ich im Moment zu nichts  wenn nicht irgendwas anderes ist, werde ich halt mal schnell krank   Aber zumindest die Mow Joes konnte ich die Tage in Empfang nehmen. Das sind tatsächlich völlig neue Reifen, mit aktuellem Logo und Addix Aufschrift. Anscheinend lässt die jemand als OEM Ware weiterhin produzieren. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist offensichtlich etwas schlechter als bei den Little Joe (es hängen überall Gummireste am Profil), aber das macht ja nichts. Die Gewichte sind mit 347/355g etwas über der Angabe aber ok.

Und das allerwichtigste: sie passen (superknapp) zwischen die Kettenstreben - puh!  Ich hatte erst überlegt, vorne einen Little Joe zu verwenden, da der ja dort gepasst hätte, aber ich werde doch beide Mow Joe aufziehen. Die sitzen besser auf den schmalen Felgen und sind gut 100g leichter, da tun die 10€ mehr nicht so arg weh.


Dann habe ich mich die Tage dazu entschieden, bei der bestellten 104BCD Kurbel in 127mm Länge zu bleiben. Da bin ich dann etwas flexibler, was das Anpassen der Kettenlinie angeht und kann ggf. auch das Kettenblatt an die Bedürfnisse anpassen. Mit dem 107,5mm breiten Tretlager passt auch alles an den Kettenstreben. Den Q-Faktor wollte ich der Vollständigkeit halber noch messen, habe ich aber vergessen - hole ich noch nach. Ob die Pedale mit der Kurbel dann etwas zu tief kommen, werde ich sehen. Im äußersten Notfall kann ich ja noch eine 24“ Gabel ordern.

Außerdem habe ich vorhin noch einen Carbon Flatbar bei AliExpress bestellt. Der Azonic World Force, den ich für das Projekt kürzen wollte, wäre auch mit knapp 20cm weniger Breite unsinnig schwer gewesen, selbst im Vergleich zu einem 20€ Flatbar in um die 600mm Breite. Also gibt’s jetzt für 15€ inkl. Versand noch etwas Carbon-Bling-Bling  und natürlich eine massive Gewichtseinsparung von >50%  Wie ist das denn bei Ali, kommt da noch Steuer/Zoll dazu? Falls ja, wie wird das abgewickelt? Habe bisher nur direkt bei Herstellern in Fernost bestellt...


Ach ja, so wie es aussieht, werde ich das Rad doch auf jeden Fall bis Anfang November (Geburtstag) fertig bauen. Die „Kleine“ muss in den letzten Wochen nochmal einen Schuss gemacht haben... sie ist jetzt schon 117,5cm groß und die Sattelstütze am Belter 16 hat nur noch ca. 1cm Luft bis zur Max.-Markierung. Bevor ich da jetzt noch nach einer anderen Stütze suche (Sattel von diesem Projekt wäre ja da), schaue ich mir lieber mal an, wie sie schon aufs Ethanol passt. Besser so als die selbstauferlegte Langsamkeit, dass es nicht viel zu früh fertig wird


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (27. August 2018)

Das klingt doch gut. Weiter so .
Von wo haste jetzt die Reifen bekommen?
Wenn Du Glück hast wird es bei kleinen Sachen direkt zu Dir gesendet ohne Zoll. Ich bestelle nur noch über ePacket damit ist bis jetzt alles angekommen. Bei größeren Sachen musste ich dann zum Zollamt dackeln und es da abholen und natürlich die Zollgebühr bezahlen. 
Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. August 2018)

Bei Fernwegs - danke nochmal für den Tipp  Dort sind sie jetzt auch wieder als lieferbar gelistet, ausgelöst durch meine Anfrage 

Ok, da bin ich mal gespannt. Bei dem Pipi-Betrag lohnt es sich ja kaum, die anfallenden Steuern und Zollgebühren überhaupt zu berechnen  Habe es auch per ePacket liefern lassen, alles andere ging eh nicht oder war extrem teuer. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange es dauert...
Bei den Nextie Felgen, die ich von 1,5 Jahren bestellt habe, ist von einer Firma, die den ganzen Zollkram am Frankfurter Flughafen für einen abwickeln kann, ein Brief gekommen. Man hätte nur wenig Geld gespart, dafür aber massig Zeit investiert, wenn man das selbst gemacht hätte, so habe ich deren Service für um die 30€, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, in Anspruch genommen. Die Sendung war halt tatsächlich in nur 11 Tage unterwegs (inkl. Zoll Kram), das war echt klasse.


----------



## Onichen (28. August 2018)

Alles unter 22€ kommt ohne Einfuhrsteuer etc aus. Wenn man Pech hat und der Verkäufer alles außen nicht korrekt deklariert hat, muss man dann trotzdem zum Zoll und nachweisen, wieviel man bezahlt hat, kann das ganze dann aber so mitnehmen


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. September 2018)

Onichen schrieb:


> Alles unter 22€ kommt ohne Einfuhrsteuer etc aus. Wenn man Pech hat und der Verkäufer alles außen nicht korrekt deklariert hat, muss man dann trotzdem zum Zoll und nachweisen, wieviel man bezahlt hat, kann das ganze dann aber so mitnehmen


Top! Dann sollte das ja passen. Ich hoffe mal, dass alles richtig deklariert ist. Alleine nur der Versand hat schon eine ganze Woche gedauert, also der zuverlässigste Laden scheint das schon mal nicht zu sein...


Kleiner Zwischenstand: ich habe mich mal dran gemacht, den Sattel und die Klemmung der an Stütze von Schmutz und Oxid zu befreien. War z. T. ganz schön aufwändig. Ich bin dem Rost mit Essigessenz zu Leibe gerückt, um nicht so viel schleifen zu müssen und gerade im Innensechskant der Schrauben besser beizukommen. Das ging zwar ganz gut, hat aber auch recht lange gedauert - und sowohl bei den schwarzen Schrauben des Sattels als auch bei den verzinkten (?) Schrauben der Stütze die originale Beschichtung komplett mitentfernt hat. War ja aber nicht schlimm, die Sattelschrauben wollte ich ja eh neu lackieren und bei denen der Stütze habe ich das auch einfach mal gemacht, mal sehen, ob es halt...

Hier mal ein paar vorher - zwischendurch - nachhher Bilder:



 

 








Als ich bei der Aktion dann auch gleich die Sattelstütze passend kürzen wollte, habe ich festgestellt, dass das bis zum Tretlagergehäuse 24cm lange Sitzrohr nur 18cm tief auf 31,6mm aufgerieben ist 





Zum Glück habe ich einen Mechaniker an der Hand, der eine Reibahle besitzt, also habe ich das Sitzrohr so tief wie möglich aufgerieben. Jetzt kann man die Stütze immerhin gut 21cm versenken (tiefer ging mit der Ahle nicht mehr), also habe ich sie passend auf 24cm (bis Höhe Klemmung) gekürzt. So wiegt sie noch genau 175g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (16. September 2018)

Und gestern kam der China-Carbon-Lenker, war knapp 3 Wochen unterwegs, das finde ich absolut ok.





Stichwort Lenker: wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit der Lenkerbreite? Der am Belter hat 46cm und ist eindeutig zu kurz. An den 20“ Komplettbikes, die ich mir angeschaut habe, sind Lenker im Bereich 50-57cm verbaut, da würde ich mich jetzt eher an den breiteren orientieren.


Nächster Schritt: Gabel anschleifen und zum Lackierer bringen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. September 2018)

Bin bisher leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, die Gabel lackierfertig zu machen. Aber es hat mich gestern mal gepackt und ich wollte sehen, wie das fertige Rad in etwa aussehen wird 





Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass KUbikes mir leider fälschlicherweise eine RR Nabe (130mm) statt der MTB Version (135mm) geschickt hat  Die richtige Nabe ist schon auf dem Weg zu mir. So muss ich zwar alles selbst wieder aus- und neu einspeichen (was sie mir auch angeboten haben für mich zu machen), aber so habe ich schneller das richtige Laufrad, auch wenn es ja eigentlich nicht eilt.

Die rote Gabel gefällt mir übrigens doch ganz gut. Ich bin schon am überlegen, ob ich sie so lasse und nur die Frösche irgendwie überklebe...


----------



## timor1975 (21. September 2018)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Die rote Gabel gefällt mir übrigens doch ganz gut. Ich bin schon am überlegen, ob ich sie so lasse und nur die Frösche irgendwie überklebe...



Finde ich auch!


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. September 2018)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Stichwort Lenker: wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit der Lenkerbreite? Der am Belter hat 46cm und ist eindeutig zu kurz. An den 20“ Komplettbikes, die ich mir angeschaut habe, sind Lenker im Bereich 50-57cm verbaut, da würde ich mich jetzt eher an den breiteren orientieren.


Kann da niemand weiterhelfen? Würde gerne mal ein paar Erfahrungen hören.
Ich habe vorhin der zukünftigen Pilotin mal den China Lenker mit dem Vorbau an den Schaft einer alten Gabel geklemmt in die Hand gedrückt. Sah beim Griff auf voller Breite gar nicht so krass aus. Ich glaube, ich schneide die Griffe nicht so kurz ab und montiere die Bremshebel am Anfang so, dass sie 2cm weiter innen greifen kann und schiebe sie später bei Bedarf nach außen.

Die richtige Nabe kam am Montag. Die ist auch schon eingespeicht, muss nur noch zentriert werden. Das muss ich dann zum Teil im Rahmen machen, weil der Anschlag für das Überprüfen der Mittigkeit an meinem Zentrierständer nicht für kleine 20“ Räder passt  Die MTB Nabe ist dann leider auch ~60g schwerer (Light vs. Superlight) 

Heute kommen noch die Schalt- und Bremszüge, die ich beim Bestellen der anderen Sachen vergessen habe, dann kann’s endlich richtig losgehen


----------



## kc85 (28. September 2018)

Zum Lenker: Bei uns sind/waren es z.B. am 20'' 500mm, am 24'' 540mm und am 26'' 580. Gefahren von zwei schlanken Mädels.

Kommt natürlich auch auf die die Position auf dem Rad an, je gestreckter, umso schmaler muss gegriffen werden.

kc85


----------

